# Velocidad ADSL



## ekio (May 24, 2013)

Muy buenas,

tengo unas dudas que no resolví en su momento y no me quiero quedar con las ganas.

Qué velocidad de descarga puede llegar a alcanzar un ADSL?
Cuáles son los factores que influyen y cómo se calcula?
Por qué la operadora de red de fibra óptica ONO habla de 10, 20, 30 ó 50 Mbps reales? Las operadoras de red ADSL no venden una velocidad real?

Mil gracias / Saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2013)

No tengo ni idea de la velocidad máxima que se puede alcanzar, tampoco me interesa; si hay 10Gbps por 1000€ al mes no la voy a contratar. Busco siempre un "justiprecio"
Los factores son básicamente la atenuación de la línea, lo lejos que estés de la centralita y lo saturtada que esté. 
¿Calcular el que?, la velocidad o la atenuación. Al final da igual, llega lo que llega y punto.
Ninguno vende la velocidad real, todos te venden un máximo teórico y después llega el tío pepe con las rebajas.
Acabo de pasarme a ONO y es la misma M que todas las demás, no hay ninguna diferencia.


----------



## renanvinicius (May 24, 2013)

con adsl+2 lo máximo que se puede conseguir es 24 mbps y de subida 2 mbps la cuestión es que la fibra óptica no tiene perdidas por interferencias y por distancias(las hay pero son despreciables comparado con el par de cobre) con adsl no te pueden garantizar la máxima velocidad porque influye distancia como estén las lineas etc. con ono o fibra óptica de cualquier operador puede proporcionarse el ancho de banda que contrates mas que nada porque la fibra óptica tiene un ancho de banda brutalmente alto!


----------



## ekio (May 24, 2013)

Con ADSL+2 se puede conseguir 24 Mbps de bajada y 2 Mbps de subida....y con ADSL a secas??
Scooter, me gustaría saber calcular velocidad de bajada y ya de paso atenuación, porque no??De hecho, lo que busco es saber más porque me gusta saber.
Imagino que lo mejor sería leerse algún tutorial o hacer un curso, sabeís de algún tutorial?

Gracias a los dos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

Actualmente tengo contratado un servicio de hasta 6Mbps, pero la máxima velocidad que logré es de 4.7Mbps, con el servidor de Microsoft. 
En mi caso la taza de bajada habitual ronda los 3Mbps.


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2013)

Mira aca tenes todas las velocidades

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_digital_subscriber_line

Para medir la velocidad hay varios sitios que te dan ese servicio... los resultados no siempre son unicos (por razones obvias, muchas cosas influyen en la velocidad de tu linea, fuera de la de la conexion de la central hasta tu casa, estan los servidores en el camino, y las cargas, congestiones y retransmisiones, en cada uno de los tramos de la conexion).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2013)

Ellos te venden "hasta" y no *desde* , Timofónica de Argentina te garantizaría un 10 % de lo que te vende , y si tenes conección tradicional por par de cables y estás a unas tres cuadras de la central telefónica , nunca podrás tener más de 600 kbps - TE HAYAN VENDIDO LO QUE TE HAYAN VENDIDO

. . . Aparentemente sus departamentos de venta no tienen conección con sus departamentos técnicos !


----------



## ekio (May 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Mira aca tenes todas las velocidades
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_digital_subscriber_line
> 
> Para medir la velocidad hay varios sitios que te dan ese servicio... los resultados no siempre son unicos (por razones obvias, muchas cosas influyen en la velocidad de tu linea, fuera de la de la conexion de la central hasta tu casa, estan los servidores en el camino, y las cargas, congestiones y retransmisiones, en cada uno de los tramos de la conexion).



Viendo la tabla se ve que la máxima velocidad de ADSL de 2005 fue de 12Mbps de bajada y 1.8 Mbps de subida y en ADSL+2 llega hasta 24Mbps de bajada y hasta 3.5 Mbps de subida, siempre en cuando se reunan las mejores condiciones.
Comercializan solo ADSL+2 hoy en dia las operadoras?? O tambien comercializan ADSL??


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2013)

Yo diria que es muy probable que dependa de la zona en que vivis, ya que para darte ADSL tienen que actualizar el armario de conexionado en tu vecindario con la tarjeta necesaria, y no creo que lo esten haciendo cada cuatro anios porque salio un protocolo nuevo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2013)

Deberían renovar modems , no solo los de los clientes sino los de ellos !


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2013)

ONO va por su cuenta, va por  fibra pero a casa llega coaxial la pega es que llega lo que llega. Muchos usuarios reportan caídas de ancho de banda brutales en horas punta e incluso cortes  a otros muchos nos va el WiFi fatal, va cuando quiere.
Como todas las demás compañías el servicio de desatención al cliente es infumable; llamas a líneas de pago con personal totalmente incompetente cierran unilateralmente las incidencias y un largo etcétera.
Personalmente no los recomiendo, son igual de malos que los demás .


----------



## malesi (May 24, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> ONO va por su cuenta, va por  fibra pero a casa llega coaxial la pega es que llega lo que llega. Muchos usuarios reportan caídas de ancho de banda brutales en horas punta e incluso cortes  a otros muchos nos va el WiFi fatal, va cuando quiere.
> Como todas las demás compañías el servicio de desatención al cliente es infumable; llamas a líneas de pago con personal totalmente incompetente cierran unilateralmente las incidencias y un largo etcétera.
> Personalmente no los recomiendo, son igual de malos que los demás .




Pues yo personalmente solo he tenido un problema, 
pero yo nunca he llamado al servicio técnico, pues 
voy a una tienda física de ONO y me solucionan el tema.

Y llegar me llega lo que pago, incluso más.


----------



## Kebra (May 25, 2013)

Yo tuve Speedy y Arnet. Speedy en Avellaneda 1Mbps y Arnet en C.A.B.A. 6Mbps. Nunca tuve problemas. Claro que utilizaba un modem Zyxel comprado por mi, similar a los primeros que ponía Telefónica. 
El tema de la velocidad depende de la calidad de la línea, del módem y la central. Pero si en el camino algo no está como debería, se soluciona muy fácilmente. En vez de hacer sincronizar el módem a la velocidad contratada, se lo hace sincronizar mas arriba, lo que dará una conexión estable a la velocidad contratada.
Eso es lo que hacía en Avellaneda. Depende de la buena voluntad del técnico de soporte que te toque.


----------



## renanvinicius (May 25, 2013)

el problema muchas veces de ono es el moden que es *[término innecesariamente grotesco]* yo siempre lo uso en puente para pasar a un switch decente asi ni se me cae el wifi ni cosas raras
lo maximo que e visto yo en adsl a 2 metros la central(viviendo al lado ) son 19.8mbps tenia contradado hasta 20 megas...
en cabio en fibra optica siempre e visto velcidad maxima la que es o un poco mas alto tambien algo menor cunado hay mucho trafico(no todo es perfeto)


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2013)

Hay una "lindeza" adicional de ONO que me indigna especialmente. Se les ha ocurrido ofrecer el servicio "wifi por ser de ono" que no es gratuito, mediante el cual puedes tener cobretura wifi en la  ciudad.
Pues  bien, es wifi la servimos sin nuestro consentimiento los propios abonados desde  nuestro router, yo emito mi propia red y la de wifi_por_ser_de_ono la electricidad la pago yo. Lo sé porque si apago mi router desaparecen ambas, si cambio el canal también cambian ámbas, no porque ono me haya informado. Por eso apago mi router siempre que puedo porque el recibo eléctrico lo pago yo.
Osea que si me suscribo a ese tongo, cosa que no haré, si estando en mi casa me descuido y me conecto a "wifiporserdeono" en lugar de a mi red, pagaré por usar mi propia wifi que ya he pagado.


----------



## martt (May 25, 2013)

amigos 6 MG tendrían que ser de bajada 728,15534 kBps y de subida no mas de 70 kBps 
en mi caso rara ves me funciona a esa velocidad por momentos se corta o la velocidad baja hasta un 90%
  la verdad es que son monopolios pero el estado ya esta terminando de tirar la fibra en todo el pais su intencion es armar una red paralela a la de  telecom yo creo que eso estaria bueno y se calentarian por el cliente para no prederlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2013)

Yo tengo Speedy de TelefonicaYLRPMQTP. EL servicio estaba contratado a 3Mbps pero nunca llegó a 2Mbps. Cuando me harté del tema decidi llamar a los simios del servicio técnico y por alguna rara cuestión de la vida me atendió una persona *muy amable y  que realmente sabía lo que decía*   . Hizo un análisis, me dijo que la linea estaba configurada para 2 Mbps  y que lo iba a cambiar, pidiéndome las disculpas del caso. Me hizo reiniciar el modem un par de veces y me pidió probar nuevamente....y cool!!! andaba a 3 Mbps. Me pidió seguir navegando y luego me llamó como a la hora para verificar si todo estaba OK ... pero que bien   . Y desde entonces... todo anda OK.

Sinceramente, esta ha sido la UNICA vez que me han atendido como corresponde, me han resuelto el problema y se han preocupado por seguir la evolución de la solución. Lamento no recordar el nombre del técnico para hacerle público mi agradecimiento 

PD: Quise contratar el enlace de 6 Mbps... pero NO!!!! para los chuncanos de mi zona aún no está disponible   ... esto estuvo muy mal


----------



## Scooter (May 27, 2013)

Pues fueron honestos, aquí te dejarían contratar y te lo cobrarían y si luego no llega, mala suerte.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Jun 1, 2020)

¿Cuál es mejor tecnología para contratar internet?
¿ADSL o HFC? Es una duda que tengo y quisiera adquirir la tecnología que mejor rinda en velocidad y no haya muchas pérdidas.
Obviamente la fibra óptica es mejor pero no puedo adquirirla todavía.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

Cuando te venden Internet , 10 Megas supongamos , no es 10 Megas , es *HASTA* 10 Megas . . .  sutil diferencia


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Jun 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando te venden Internet , 10 Megas supongamos , no es 10 Megas , es *HASTA* 10 Megas . . .  sutil diferencias


Claro sí, las compañías trabajan así, pero al momento de contratar un plan de internet, cuál es mejor: ADSL o HFC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

En teoría HFC sería mejor.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 1, 2020)

Hola, hablemos de internet


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Jun 1, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Hola, hablemos de internet
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191599


Hola, tu internet se ve que va rápido en descarga y algo bien en subida. Qué tecnología usas? ADSL o HFC. Y de cuánto Mbps has contratado tu internet?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 1, 2020)

Es HFC, pero ba malisiomo, tendrian que ser 300Mb, y menos de un mega de subida! un chiste


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Jun 1, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Es HFC, pero ba malisiomo, tendrian que ser 300Mb, y menos de un mega de subida! un chiste


Contrataste un internet de 300Mbps? Pero mayormente las compañias dan el 60% y en ese caso estás dentro del intervalo que ofrece el ISP.
La subida si me parece rarísimo, muy poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

ADSL  . . .  Asimetric !


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 1, 2020)

Pero eso también dependería del cobre de la instalación...osea yo había contratado 20 megas de Arnet ... solo una vez llego y luego tuve infinidad de problemas...
Luego de tantos reclamos , cambios de modem...cables desde la caja a mi casa....vinieron los técnicos y me explicaron que la zona donde vivo .. los cobres (asi le llaman al cable que cruza por los postes) no da para mas de 7 ...y hacia cuello de botella...solución .. me dejaron 7 megas, y esperar algún día antes del 2050 a que renueven a fibra óptica... 😞


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2020)

Volvemos a lo mismo , cuando te dicen 20 Mega , sería HASTA 20 Mega y deben garantizarte solo un 10 % . . .  2 Mega !

Yo algo solucioné una vez que el técnico me explicó lo del HASTA y yo le retruqué que en ningún momento el vendedor mencionó la palabra hasta , así que mejor que "abriera la canilla de los Megas"  porque me estaban estafando !


----------



## jorge7458 (Jul 1, 2020)

Estimados:
Yo ya me canse de esta discusión ,telefónica años atras contraté 250K con ADSL ,ellos lo subieron unilateralmente a 500K porque no tenian mas 250K y por supuesto me subieron el precio .Después resulto que por la distancia a la central digital no podian darme 500K y saltaron con la respuesta HASTA.-
Actualmente tengo directv contratado 3 megas por WIMAX y fallaba la velocidad porque ya era tecnologia obsoleta (según 0800 atención al cliente desde colombia) ,asi que por mis reclamos me pasaron a 4G y 6 megas para poder asegurar 3 megas...
Encima por supuesto debo bancar el soporte tecnico que me dice "conectate con un cable al modem" "proba SPEEDtest" "si ,tenes baja velocidad ,le pasamos el informe al soporte en la zona" ¿pero y que dije yo?
Si uno tiene ganas de pelear (o si todos lo hicieramos) ,los invito a leer (para Argentina):





						Las empresas proveedoras de internet deben cumplir con la velocidad prometida o les cabe juicio
					

Esperando un Guatsap – el derecho de acceder a Internet. Qué sucede con el derecho de acceder a Internet, cuál es […]



					elciudadanodelasheras.com
				








						Multan a Telecom por no cumplir con la velocidad de Internet que ofrecía - CIJ - Centro de Información Judicial
					

La Cámara en lo Contencioso Administrativo Federal confirmó una sanción impuesta por Comercio Interior, a partir del reclamo de un cliente. La multa es de 60.000 pesos y se aplica en el marco de la L




					www.cij.gov.ar
				



Sds.
Jorge


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 1, 2020)

La respuesta a esa pregunta es depende del proveedor y de que plan contrates.

Tecnológicamente HFC permite mayor velocidad que ADSL sobre par telefónico el cual en excelentes condiciones "del cobre" vs. distancia de la central proveedora, en este momento tecnológico se logran velocidades máximas de entre 15Mbps a 13Mbps como limite superior sostenidos reales.

La velocidad de subida es a criterio del proveedor y ronda los 512Kbps a 750Kbps/1Mbps que es satisfactorio para un uso "domestico" y poco mas.

Depende de la infraestructura física del proveedor el poder llegar con las máximas prestaciones posibles al abonado pero también depende de la "sobre-venta" de las velocidades máximas contratadas por ellos como mayoristas y de las configuraciones de "políticas del servicio y/o cuotas" que se aplican a cada usuario en particular o grupo de ellos.

Desde los router mas sencillos se puede aplicar diferentes acciones para que en determinados horario o franja de este, ciertos servicios, sean limitados en la velocidad de acceso o de descargas, etc. con mas razón desde los mas complejos.

En esos momentos de la proliferación de las cámaras domesticas, algunos proveedores cierran los puertos de los clientes para el acceso desde Internet que no son de uso general y común y ante la sobre-venta de conexiones a mas de las IP publicas que disponen, pasan grupos de usuarios por servidores compartiendo una misma IP publica entre varios para poder usar el servicio de Internet.

Esto ultimo es debido a que no esta implementado a nivel general el servicio de IPv6 y seguimos con el obsoleto IPv4 que ya no tiene disponible mas direcciones IP publicas para asignar/vender.

Hay diferentes razones de toda índole para tener el servicio de Internet que tenemos en Argentina y creo en lo personal que la razón de mayor peso para jugar en contra de las mejoras es política(actual, pasada y como viene la cosa, futura próxima).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 6, 2020)

Telecentro Argentina
HFC DOCSIS 3.0

A veces se baja el SNR signal to noise ratio y el modem se reinicia
El técnico le hechó la culpa a la falta de mantenimiento de los equipos de distribución


----------

